# Were Convertibles ever used as Fairground specials?



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a project coming up, a resin GTO 'vert.Given its condition it can be either a Fairgrounds special/Dirt track racer or a Rat rod/Road Warrior/ Zombie chaser.It will never be a shelf Queen !!


Thanx in advance !! NeaL:dude:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't believe that Convertibles were ever used as Dirttrack/Fairgrounds specials, although NASCAR itself did run convertibles in the mid/late 1950's.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually, a lot of dirt tracks in the midwest did run convertibles, in the late '50's and '60's. Some even into the '70's. The local track where I grew up in Illinois let them run with the hardtops in both the Sportsman and Late Model classes. A buddy of my brother raced a '57 Chevy 'vert for close to 10 years. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Very Interesting....*



bondoman2k said:


> Actually, a lot of dirt tracks in the midwest did run convertibles, in the late '50's and '60's. Some even into the '70's. The local track where I grew up in Illinois let them run with the hardtops in both the Sportsman and Late Model classes. A buddy of my brother raced a '57 Chevy 'vert for close to 10 years.
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


Wow- that's cool ! Do you know of(or have?) any pix of these 'Verts


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd have to look to see, but the track is/was Kankakee Fairgrounds Speedway in Kankakee, Illinois (also just used the name Kankakee Speedway for a while too). They do have a 'history' page on one of the sites, I'll need to try to find it. 
Some of the cars, but not all, actually started out as hardtops...lol. The guys just cut off the roofs. 
I'll see what I can find. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Here ya go Ralph. Just look through these pics. There's some of the convertibles in these pics. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:
http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x184/Hoosier24Photos/Kankakee Speedway Glory Days/


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's another link. This is just one I found while searching from Cedar Lake, Iowa. You will need to scroll WAYYYYYY down to find the convertibles. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:
http://www.randylewis.org/darrelldakeinmemory.htm


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Beans Bondoman :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Some fantastic photos, thanks for the links and the posts!!

Gary


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanx for all the input Guys !! It realy was a help ! BTW c/o the lower left hand corner in the enclosed link ! Makes me think of Sly Stallone standing over a coffin with a machine gun !! LOL !!

http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=72KankakeeProgramh.jpg



Neal:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Don't forget the Topless 100 for dirt late models every year:

http://www.cpgnation.com/filehost/files/18/10.jpg

Our local dirt track had a night like this once a year for our late model class also before the place was sold and turned into a Menards.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Ralph..you did notice the first pic in that link, right? Top right side, eighth place, Al Johnson...was a '63 Nova convertible.  Was ran in the late model class for a few years. And it WAS a runner too! Although he is no longer with us, Al is well known up there for his cars, and his friendly attitude towards everyone, even the nastiest of his competitors.
Ron (Bondo)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I never woulda thunk. Great bunch of references here. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I missed it !*



bondoman2k said:


> Hey Ralph..you did notice the first pic in that link, right? Top right side, eighth place, Al Johnson...was a '63 Nova convertible.  Was ran in the late model class for a few years. And it WAS a runner too! Although he is no longer with us, Al is well known up there for his cars, and his friendly attitude towards everyone, even the nastiest of his competitors.
> Ron (Bondo)


 Oh no, I musta missed it, as I didn't click on an enlarge all the thumbnails, as I'm only on dial-up with my PC, and it takes forever  
I'll go check it out -now :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ralph still downloading? LOL just kiddin man!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I'm on the last page now....*



alpink said:


> ralph still downloading? LOL just kiddin man!


Yeah Al, BUT, I'm Almost done


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Bump ! Just searched for one of Neal's Threads....
we're gonna miss ya bro....R.I.P. Neal...


----------

